# junk email, First Data Corp, 1st americard??



## stacland (Jan 7, 2001)

Should I be receiving junk emails from my chef talk email account? Also has anyone else been experiencing problems with Amex processing? First Data Corp, the second largest credit card processing company in the county did not process any transactions from Feb 13 till this week. And the ones they did this week are the transactions up to the 23rd of Feb. They told me this was a nationwide problem with many merchants effected but I can't find any information about this on web, news or from others in business in area. Lastly, has anyone ever dealt with 1st. Americard credit card processing?


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

It is a FREE account so that means you will most likely get tons of advertising and junk email. Check your settings you can opt not to receive anything.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

With that big credit card number hack earlier in Feb, even AmEx got hit some. They were probably sifting the accounts and transactions looking closely for uses out of the ordinary to screen for fraud.

Phil


----------

